# VHI travel insurance



## Marcecie (4 May 2006)

I just had a claim for the first time on my travel insurance (with VHI), I had to cancel a trip to USA due to illness it took just 1 week from sending in form till cheque arrived must say I am very impressed.


----------



## Buddha (19 May 2006)

You've sold me Marcecie - I have been looknig at the various travel options and while there's very little difference in prices I'll go with the VHI


----------



## smmb (26 May 2006)

I had VHI travel insurance for the last two years. Its good value but depends on what type of travelling you do. I was in China last year and had connecting flights betweens flight from China to Thailand (an international flight) and my flight was cancelled due to adverse weather conditions. The airline refused to put us up / arrange hotel etc and we were stuck (as had only expected to be in airport for a few hours). We had to source a hotel for the night, get there and get back the next day which we paid for ourselves. 

When I came home I called VHI to see if we would claim on our insurance - I was told we couldnt as it wasnt a qualifying flight. I didnt get a categoric answer from them however they implied that only the first outward and inward flight are covered on the insurance. If you travel long haul at all this could technically mean your Dublin to London flight each way and thats it. I'd double check this point with them if you go ahead.


----------



## Jonathan H (30 May 2006)

have just launched an annual multi trip product and it doesn't matter whether you have private medical health cover


----------



## elcato (30 May 2006)

Hi jonathan - Have you any connection with that site ? Please declare of you have. As an aside I applied for annual worldwide and was quoted €75 from insure where as VHI are €49. I have no connection to either party nor do I work in the insurance industry.


----------



## Jonathan H (30 May 2006)

yes i do work there ( i have stated this before)  I'm not trying to flog it just showing an option for people who don't have private medical cover


----------

